# A time for giving and helping a golden



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi all, 

As you finish up your holiday shopping, you might also want to remember those wonderful goldens who don't yet have a family to call their own this season. Here are some things you can do: 

1. Shop for gifts through a rescue site. Several have some great gifts in their online stores. I bought my Christmas cards from one rescue site this year.

Some rescue Web sites have links to Amazon and other online retailers. They get a donation if you get to Amazon from their Web site. 

Many have a Petco or Petsmart link. If you're going to buy something for your own golden at either of these stores, use the rescue's link and also help a golden in need. 

2. Give a small cash donation a rescue. Help make the holidays a little easier for those involved in helping save the lives of thousands of goldens each year. 

3. If you can, offer to foster a golden for a day or two, so that the regular foster family can take care of holiday errands etc. 

4. Drop by your local shelter with a bag of food, some dog toys or some brand new dog bowls. They can always use things like that! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's a list of some of the golden rescue sites that have online stores. The top one also has links to Amazon and other general shopping sites. If you use these links when you shop, the rescue gets a percentage of your purchases. 

http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/how_you_can_help/online_store/online_store.htm
http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/giftstore-directory.html
http://www.adoptagolden.org/merch/merch.htm
http://www.ygrr.org/
http://www.lcgrr.org/shop.htm
http://www.ragom.org/giftshop/giftshop.html
http://www.asgoodasgold.org/products.html
http://www.tvgrr.com/store.html
http://www.grr-tx.com/boutique/index.html
http://www.azrr.org/shopping.html
http://www.golden-rescue.org/inventory/index.html


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting these. I was looking yesterday, but wasn't having much success.
:thanks:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the links! I need to get Augie a golden retriever ornament for the Christmas tree, so I'll look through these sites.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Our rescue is having pictures with Santa at a local Complete Pet Mart with 100% of the proceeds going towards the rescue.
Upcoming Events at the Labrador Retriever Rescue of Cincinnati, Inc.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks -- that's near my house. I think I'll go!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

That pics with Santa is a really good idea! I will mention it the folks at GRRH.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/goodies.html

Midlands Golden Rescue also has some great shirts, pins, notecards and crocks for sale..


----------

